# Overclock.net is Now Carbon Neutral



## JacKz5o

Wooo! Go Admin, i'll donate soon too.


----------



## calvin924597

admin ftw.


----------



## Chipp

That is freaking sweet! Hats-off to admin!


----------



## Crazy9000

Wow 20 tons is alot of carbon. Is this estimate based off the energy useage of the servers?


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

oh wow, we're like vatican city now


----------



## highwhey

I thought Admin was going to say he like playing NFS Carbon on the OCN server. Anyways, nice, I'm selling some stuff so I'll contribute.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Wow 20 tons is alot of carbon. Is this estimate based off the energy useage of the servers?

The 20 tonnes come from servers/other powered infrastructure hardware + travel.


----------



## CyberDruid

Very nice! I think this should be a Sticky!

Payment sent!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highwhey* 
I thought Admin was going to say he like playing NFS Carbon on the OCN server. Anyways, nice, I'm selling some stuff so I'll contribute.

Haha I knew it, thats why the servers were going slow awile back. Admin hooked up 60 LCD monitors and used all OCN servers as a big cluster to play :shock:.


----------



## iampoor

I thought this was a CD thread....










Good job


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Did you know that Overclock.net produces an estimated 20 tonnes of carbon each year by running our servers and conducting other Overclock.net business?

In order to offset this, Overclock.net actively donates to carbon offsetting projects such as NativeEnergy & TerraPass who fund projects that help make our world a cleaner and better place.

Want to contribute? Please send a PayPal payment to [email protected] with "Carbon Offsetting" in the message and we will pool the funds on your behalf *OR visit a site like this for more info on how you can contribute directly.*

*admin*


A good link for those who would rather donate directly, very nice


----------



## admin

Thanks CyberDruid!

We do not care if you contribute to these projects directly or would like to pool your donations together with other Overclock.net members.

If you would like your money pooled, please do send us your donation through PayPal and we will process the pooled donation within the next week or two (depending on activity/amounts of donations). This process, of course, will be completely transparent







I will try to get PDFs of the donation for everyone involved.


----------



## d3daiM

Very cool! I will be donating with the days then.


----------



## Mootsfox

Awesome. I'll be sending some moneys soon.


----------



## ZhiMaKaiMen

Isn't overclocking using more power than the average user (thus why we have extra heat) and we are contributing more carbon dioxide just for our pursuits of performance? That is why every single overclocker needs to donate!


----------



## Mebby

Awesome.


----------



## SZayat

Way to Go OCN


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

WTG admin and nice to see you back


----------



## b.walker36

This is cool i sent what little i can afford







. Thats alot of carbon.


----------



## immoral giant

Is it wrong to say global warming is a scam?

But even so, good on you admin.


----------



## DVtriple6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highwhey*


I thought Admin was going to say he like playing NFS Carbon on the OCN server. Anyways, nice, I'm selling some stuff so I'll contribute.


What is it with us and games? I thought it was about NFS too









but yeah, thats friggin' sweet. If I didn't have to pay this months rent on my VISA I'd might donate a few bucks too but I cant


----------



## jph1589

I've done some interesting reading about these carbon offsets.

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/ar...TICLE_ID=54528


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *immoral giant*


Is it wrong to say global warming is a scam?

But even so, good on you admin.


No... It's just wrong..

This is good news! GJ!


----------



## The_Jester

Go carbon negative.

Do EET!


----------



## this n00b again

Good job. Nice action taken!

now for real talk,

i work in the electric utility business, and 20 tons of carbon seems like alot (and it is!), but 20 tons isn't much for us because we generate the electricity 24/7 burning fossil fuels.

but anyways on to global warming. many people believe global warming if real, man don't. let me just say this, the people who believe global warming isn't real say that the earth naturally heats up then it will stablize by going through a cooling cycle (like an ice age) [as many people have seen on the day after tommorrow]. now the fact that this happened in the past has scientific evidence, it's just that people don't believe this global warming theory will kill us.

now on the other hand, people who believe in global warming usually think global warming is going to warm up the planet so much, it won't be able to handle / stablize it self because of other effects such as us dumping carbon in to the atmosphere changes factors greatly and it will eventually kill us all. while there is some scientific data on this no one can go on and claim the truth yet. but it is bad that we are cutting down rainforests and etc that make carbon in to o2. scientists on this side claim they have proof of the earth's global temperature has risin a few degrees since the past.

both sides have scientific data and theories, the world likes to believe global warming is a big problem (i my self don't disagree) while others think the earth can stablize it self (as it has done in the past, and was designed to do). im not saying global warming is real or not, im just stating some facts.

but i like to believe it is real. + there are many government funded projects and research most of the public does not know about, so im sure there is alot of information the government is not releasing to the public.


----------



## immoral giant

When I say global warming isn't real, I mean it as in the way everyone says as in WE are the cause. We are just speeding things up, we are a catalyst.

The planet warming up is inevitable. The amount of living creatures on the planet increases day by day giving off more CO2.

CO2 from cars etc isn't the sole problem it is just speeding up a natural process.

And cuttle down trees is wrong anyway. Trees look much better than a slab of concrete.


----------



## Mr. Jules

Agreed, glad OCN members are taking stake in what they think is important, but I agree with immoral g. Hats off to admin though.


----------



## daljeet2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *immoral giant*


When I say global warming isn't real, I mean it as in the way everyone says as in WE are the cause. We are just speeding things up, we are a catalyst.

The planet warming up is inevitable. The amount of living creatures on the planet increases day by day giving off more CO2.

CO2 from cars etc isn't the sole problem it is just speeding up a natural process.

And cuttle down trees is wrong anyway. Trees look much better than a slab of concrete.


agreed!
and we need to slow the process


----------



## Kramy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Wow 20 tons is alot of carbon. Is this estimate based off the energy useage of the servers?


Equivalent to 4 Canadian families, or two American ones, if I remember right. (per year)

Or maybe it was 4 Canadians, or two Americans...just people - not families.

Bleh, can't remember the specifics. It was 5/10 tonnes for 1/1 [families/people] in Canada and the US.


----------



## DiagnosisDirt

Glad to see we are environmentally responsible !
For those that cant summon the cash gods to spare money to donate, there is other ways to help.


----------



## Chozart

Admin made the choice to take OCN carbon neutral and is asking for donations. That is what this thread is about.

Don't turn this in a pro/con global warming political discussion.

If you agree, donate. If not, then don't. But leave the discussion somewhere else.


----------



## d3daiM

Man, I am digging the look of that Carbon Neutral symbol tagged all over the place.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Did you know that Overclock.net produces an estimated 20 tonnes of carbon each year by running our servers and conducting other Overclock.net business?

In order to offset this, Overclock.net actively donates to carbon offsetting projects such as NativeEnergy & TerraPass who fund projects that help make our world a cleaner and better place.

Want to contribute? Please send a PayPal payment to [email protected] with "Carbon Offsetting" in the message and we will pool the funds on your behalf OR visit a site like this for more info on how you can contribute directly.

*admin*










We just received our certificate from Native Energy and have attached it in the first post.


----------



## Koffee

Recycling FTW! I recycle everything.


----------



## gravity

This is awesome news









I'm glad OCN is an ecologically caring foundation


----------



## blackeagle

I am going to be quite blunt here.. and my post will probably be deleted but I want to say it.

Why is everyone throwing there money to this...

What is your money going to benefit!?

I believe in global warming, This is undeniable, anyone who says that the earth has not warmed is a fool... What I do not believe is that humans have influenced it... It is cyclical and there is evidence of heating millions of years ago... are you telling me that there were coal power plants millions of years ago!?

What is your money benefiting.... What is your money going too and what are they going to do with it? besides taking some off the top for their own use?

If anyone wants to donate to a charity that will actually go to something that helps humanity, here is the link for the American Cancer Society donation site


----------



## jph1589

I mentioned earlier that Al Gore owns the company that you pay those Carbon credits to, didn't I? So those of you who think this is just some scam started by politicians who want to manipulate the public and steal their money, you are right!!









I'm afraid to scroll up and see my earlier post deleted. I am sure this one won't last either.


----------



## reberto

Carbon neutral


----------



## admin

Ok guys. Firstly, bashing this thread is like bashing anyone else's thread in this forum. If you don't like Intel, don't go trying to flame Intel users. That is not what this site is about.

But to answer your questions (which you could do by doing a little research):

*1)* Re: ownership:

Quote:

_Native_Energy is majority-owned by the non-profit Intertribal Council On Utility Policy (COUP), an organization of Native American tribes.
Re: management: http://www.nativeenergy.com/about_us.html

Where is Al Gore?

*2)* Native Energy is in the business of funding projects that would not have else been funded to make our presence on this world sustainable.

*3)* The money/projects are audited by a third party

*4)* Overclock.net *does* contribute to cancer research in a few ways: Indirectly through [email protected] and Directly through 3 contributions the site has made over the last 3 years. However, there is JUST as much skepticism in this arena too. Many argue the funds donated to cancer research are misguided.

So the lesson here, just because you don't understand and/or like something, does not give you the right to bash it here. If you don't want to contribute to a cause you personally don't believe in, don't do it!

And no jph1589, your post was not deleted from what I see.


----------



## pauldovi

Can Admin or someone with understanding of this project fill me in.

Essentially, from what I understand, you are paying someone to produce less CO2 emissions to offset the production of CO2 by OCN?


----------



## admin

Simply stated, we have estimated how much carbon is produced by running Overclock.net. We then have made a donation to an organization that funds renewable energy projects.

The donation size (the "offset") is in relation to the amount of carbon we produce annually and the contribution we will make by producing cleaner versions of power.

http://www.nativeenergy.com/how_works.html


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Ok guys. Firstly, bashing this thread is like bashing anyone else's thread in this forum. If you don't like Intel, don't go trying to flame Intel users. That is not what this site is about.

But to answer your questions (which you could do by doing a little research):

*1)* Re: ownership:
Re: management: http://www.nativeenergy.com/about_us.html

Where is Al Gore?

*2)* Native Energy is in the business of funding projects that would not have else been funded to make our presence on this world sustainable.

*3)* The money/projects are audited by a third party

*4)* Overclock.net *does* contribute to cancer research in a few ways: Indirectly through [email protected] and Directly through 3 contributions the site has made over the last 3 years. However, there is JUST as much skepticism in this arena too. Many argue the funds donated to cancer research are misguided.

So the lesson here, just because you don't understand and/or like something, does not give you the right to bash it here. If you don't want to contribute to a cause you personally don't believe in, don't do it!

And no jph1589, your post was not deleted from what I see.


If it's a NPO, I'm sure more people would be willing to donate


----------



## admin

For Profit vs. Not for Profit really is not that important to be honest with you. There are just as many potential issues in both realms. From experience, the only real differences are the tax and funding implications.

It really comes down to what the entity is involved in and how accountable they are.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


For Profit vs. Not for Profit really is not that important to be honest with you. There are just as many potential issues in both realms. From experience, the only real differences are the tax and funding implications.

It really comes down to what the entity is involved in and how accountable they are.


But that's just me







If there were 2 orgs that strived to do the same, 1 being a NPO and one being a profit one, I would choose the NPO


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
For Profit vs. Not for Profit really is not that important to be honest with you. There are just as many potential issues in both realms. From experience, the only real differences are the tax and funding implications.

It really comes down to what the entity is involved in and how accountable they are.

actually there is a big difference to me...

there is no way I would donate to a for profit cause that I am already skeptical about.

Also why are you making people first send the money too you and then you forward it....

what is funding alternative energy projects do anyways? I support alternative energy but what exactly are they funding? like building windmills or something....or are they funding lobbyists......


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle* 
actually there is a big difference to me...

Also why are you making people first send the money too you and then you forward it....


He gave both options. I think he left it open so that people could donate in the name of overclock.net


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackeagle*


actually there is a big difference to me...

there is no way I would donate to a for profit cause that I am already skeptical about.

Also why are you making people first send the money too you and then you forward it....

what is funding alternative energy projects do anyways? I support alternative energy but what exactly are they funding? like building windmills or something....or are they funding lobbyists......


This thread was to let members know that *we (Overclock.net specifically) have ALREADY contributed*.

I also thought it would be nice to let members pool their funds together for a larger donation on their behalf - and as Spooked said, I also mentioned you can do it yourself (of course).

*We are not asking for donations*. Just trying to help out.

But I do ask that you do not donate in this pooled fashion seeing as you are skeptical.


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


This thread was to let members know that *we (Overclock.net specifically) have ALREADY contributed*.

I also thought it would be nice to let members pool their funds together for a larger donation on their behalf - and as Spooked said, I also mentioned you can do it yourself (of course).

*We are not asking for donations*. Just trying to help out.

But I do ask that you do not donate in this pooled fashion seeing as you are skeptical.


i missed that part about the pooled donation


----------



## admin

Please note that we have refunded any pooled donations due to a few skeptics out there. Please contribute how you best see fit. Trying to do something good is sometimes just too much work.

Overclock.net will continue to directly donate to projects that help make our world a better place.


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Please note that we have refunded any pooled donations due to a few skeptics out there. Please contribute how you best see fit. Trying to do something good is sometimes just too much work.

Overclock.net will continue to directly donate to projects that help make our world a better place.


might I suggest http://www.feedthechildren.org/


----------



## admin

This is a thread about being Carbon Neutral. Please post a new thread about FeedTheChildren if you want to discuss that. (for the record, I have personally already donated to that charity as well)


----------



## LegendaryC

A bunch of wind turbines should be set up to power the server


----------



## WilsonTheDog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
This forum is not a democracy or any kind of 'ocracy...it's owned and operated by Admin. If you respect this man and what he stands for and what he believes then you are in the right place.

If you have to call into question what he does, asks for, believes, then maybe you should look elsewhere.It's like living at home with the parents--if you don't like it move out, pay your own bills, make your own rules.

^And that's the bottom line. While I totally disagree with the whole "carbon offset" nonsense and I know that it's a complete and utter scam (as is "global warming"), this is a privately owned/run website and the owner(s) have every right to do as they please. You want to throw your money out the window, have at it, but I certainly support everyone's right to do what they want with their money and their website. This site has, in fact, been very helpful to me and that's what matters to me.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
A bunch of wind turbines should be set up to power the server









By God I think you are onto something--except instead of wind it could be powered by the keystrokes of all the long winded posters like myself that just won't let a dead donkey be...


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WilsonTheDog* 
^And that's the bottom line. While I totally disagree with the whole "carbon offset" nonsense and I know that it's a complete and utter scam (as is "global warming"), this is a privately owned/run website and the owner(s) have every right to do as they please. You want to throw your money out the window, have at it, but I certainly support everyone's right to do what they want with their money and their website. This site has, in fact, been very helpful to me and that's what matters to me.

Supporting cleaner, renewable power sources is what this post is about. If you want to use snide comments to attempt to slap us in the face for doing so, you are on the wrong site.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
By God I think you are onto something--except instead of wind it could be powered by the keystrokes of all the long winded posters like myself that just won't let a dead donkey be...









I can honestly tell you I have no idea what you just said.









Wait, I think I might understand.....Kinda....


----------



## an51r

I think what you are doing is a step in the right direction and if more ppl would take the initiative to help the environment we would all be alot better off.


----------



## WilsonTheDog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Supporting cleaner, renewable power sources is what this post is about. If you want to use snide comments to attempt to slap us in the face for doing so, you are on the wrong site.

That isn't what I was doing but maybe you have ESP and know exactly what's going on in my head. Doesn't matter. I support your right to do whatever you want with your site. If you want to tell me that I don't have a right to have an opinion and only you do, that is certainly your prerogative. But please, tell me now and I will never offer another opinion here ever again.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WilsonTheDog* 
That isn't what I was doing but maybe you have ESP and know exactly what's going on in my head. Doesn't matter. I support your right to do whatever you want with your site. If you want to tell me that I don't have a right to have an opinion and only you do, that is certainly your prerogative. But please, tell me now and I will never offer another opinion here ever again.

This was not a snide comment in the context of this conversation?

Quote:

You want to throw your money out the window, have at it, but I certainly support everyone's right to do what they want with their money and their website.


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
or http://bombiraqicivilians.org/









what are you implying there?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I just received my donation back from Admin...all I can say is that you just can't please some folks...

Why the big uproar about donations? If you don't like it don't do it. If you like it do it.

I feel that I have a responsibility to keep people from being scammed.. and carbon off-set is a scam.. what is offset anyways? so if I use wind power does that stop coal emissions... or "neutralize them"....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
This forum is not a democracy or any kind of 'ocracy...it's owned and operated by Admin.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/forum

Quote:

1.the marketplace or public square of an ancient Roman city, the center of judicial and business affairs and a place of *assembly for the people*.
2.a court or tribunal: *the forum of public opinion*.
3.an assembly, meeting place, television program, etc., for the discussion of questions *of public interest.*
a forum *is democracy to the very core*

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=fascism

Quote:

1.(sometimes initial capital letter) a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism.
I think you have these mixed up....

I have a feeling this might be my last post, even though I have not violated any TOS, I have simply spoken my mind and If I can't do that then this really isn't a place for me


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle* 
I feel that I have a responsibility to keep people from being scammed.. and carbon off-set is a scam.. what is offset anyways? so if I use wind power does that stop coal emissions... or "neutralize them"....

It's not a scam and you don't need to come in here bashing overclock.net and what it does.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackeagle* 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/forum

a forum *is democracy to the very core*

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=fascism

Unless admin is elected, this forum (and most) are not democracies.


----------



## The Pook

Methinks you're fighting an uphill battle.

1) Admin made the site and for the most part, keeps the thing running with the mods. If he wants something he can do it. A definition on another site doesn't apply to all forums. What a "webmaster" wants, they can do. If he wants to turn it into a shoe store (Please don't), he can't, and you have no say in it.

2) For your offset question, if you use wind, even just for yourself, less coal/whatever is being used to power YOU. You help offset the amount of electricity made by traditional methods.

3) As much as I don't believe in global warming, saying that it's OK to keep pumping carbon out freely is kinda...eh. Donating some money is always better than none at all, at that. (Not that I am, I can't even fund my own rig.







)

4) God it's been a long time since I've agreed with CyberD/admin.


----------



## rippon

No one is forced to donate, can you guys stop bickering about a non-point?


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It's not a scam and you don't need to come in here bashing overclock.net and what it does.

Unless admin is elected, this forum (and most) are not democracies.

when did I say anything like this? admin is the owner of the website of course. I merely thought that a forum should be open discussion.. excuse me... and yes it is a scam... My parents have solar panels... do I think this is stopping global warming... lol no

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Methinks you're fighting an uphill battle.

1) Admin made the site and for the most part, keeps the thing running with the mods. If he wants something he can do it. A definition on another site doesn't apply to all forums. What a "webmaster" wants, they can do. If he wants to turn it into a shoe store (Please don't), he can't, and you have no say in it.

and this is not a shoe store, this is a forum which is supposed to be an open discussion on a specific topic.


----------



## Mootsfox

It is open discussion... but accusing admin of stealing our money is at the very least, not a good idea, especially when he isn't.

It's not a scam. You may not like the idea, but others do, let them do what they want without criticizing them.


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


It is open discussion... but accusing admin of stealing our money is at the very least, not a good idea, especially when he isn't.

It's not a scam. You may not like the idea, but others do, let them do what they want without criticizing them.


please show me where i said this.... and yes it is a scam.


----------



## shajbot

Yay for Carbon Neutral. Glad to see our sons and grand sons WILL still able to access this site decades from now.


----------



## bigvaL

Very nice. For all the people out there trashing the idea, think about what you're doing. Every single organization has been accused of corruption. What is the better option here? Sit back and do nothing because everything is a "scam", or contribute to the organizations that are working to solve worldwide concerns?


----------



## admin

When it comes to an _announcement_ pertaining to donations on behalf of a website, this really is not a topic for discussion on an overclocking forum. We are a drama-free site - which focuses on the pursuit of performance.

If you _*really*_ do not believe that either a) renewable energy programs are worth supporting or b) that the organization we have donated to is worthwhile, that is your own opinion. But this is not the site to discuss this stuff on - especially when it does not involve you directly.

As a webmaster, we have every right to fund programs we believe make our world a better place - the same way that anyone does. If you REALLY feel we are doing harm by making such a donation, choose to speak with your lack of participation on the site.

If you really want to discuss the merits of such actions, I am sure that there are many communities out there that are _dedicated_ to discussing this specific topic.

While we tend to like to make these types of things interactive, I do think this thread has become off-topic and is now riddled with political undertones. This is not what this site is meant for. We have no intentions with this donation other than to attempt to negate our specific negative impact on this world.

Do as you will - and do not complain about the attempts to do good of others. That is not productive nor in the nature of this site or its heritage.


----------

